# No lock screen?



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

For some reason i have no lock screen (after hitting the power button to sleep the device and bringing it back up)? 
Running the alpha. Any ideas how to get a lock screen? Everything looks enabled on the cyanogen mod settings.

clues?


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

I too have found there is no lock screen. Even after setting up a PIN (required by my employer for corp email to work) it won't display a lock.


----------



## nidlaX (Oct 13, 2011)

Cyanogenmod settings->Lockscreen->Uncheck Disable Lockscreen


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Settings -> Cyanogen Mod Settings -> Tablet Tweaks -> Disable Lockscreen


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

nidlaX said:


> Cyanogenmod settings->Lockscreen->Uncheck Disable Lockscreen


Actually, it's under Tablet Tweaks->Disable Lockscreen.


----------



## TigerClaw (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks, Been wondering this too.


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

I got ripple lock in the market, its a honeycomb lock screen clone


----------



## kawika0 (Oct 27, 2011)

I disabled the lock screen in the tweaks settings and still nothing. It only locks when I reboot the tablet and no other time.


----------



## Phryxus (Oct 18, 2011)

kawika0 said:


> I disabled the lock screen in the tweaks settings and still nothing. It only locks when I reboot the tablet and no other time.


Maybe because you need to ENable it? 
Try toggling it with reboots in between?


----------



## kawika0 (Oct 27, 2011)

Phryxus said:


> Maybe because you need to ENable it?
> Try toggling it with reboots in between?


Oops...that's what I meant. I enabled it, but it still won't work. Rebooting it in between seems to not work either. I'll just keep trying. Maybe a re-install of Cyanogen might be needed. I want the security for when I take this bad boy to work. Thanks.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

kawika0 said:


> Oops...that's what I meant. I enabled it, but it still won't work. Rebooting it in between seems to not work either. I'll just keep trying. Maybe a re-install of Cyanogen might be needed. I want the security for when I take this bad boy to work. Thanks.


Did you turn off lockscreen when pin security is on or play with lock screen timing, both in the CM7 settings section?

Settings/CM7/lock screen


----------



## isaacbro (Nov 14, 2011)

bump - I can't get my screen to lock either... I've chosen a style option but there is no where to activate it or set the code....


----------



## isaacbro (Nov 14, 2011)

Never mind, just found it. To turn on the lock screen you have to go to settings > CyanogenMod Settings > Tablet tweaks and uncheck the box to disable it (default). Just realized this is exactly what someone else said already... I was in messing around with the settings > CyanogenMod Settings >Lockscreen settings.


----------

